# What's the secret to getting Tri colored mice?



## Sun_dust

I would really like to know I want to some day soon breed for tri colored mice. What colores do you breed together to get them? You'll have to put it into easy terms for me though I'm not yet aquainted with the terms for genetic's. Thanks


----------



## moustress

Tricolors theoretically can be produced in any color. You need the tri gene, usually called Splashed and two recessive c dilutes, one of which is NOT c (albino), so combos of c^e , c^h, c^ch, c, and then the last ingredient is some kind of white marking, which usually causes the colors to pool giving the distinctive tricolor pattern. Without a marking, or piebald, you usually get splashed individuals with splashing against a diluted background which may be white, or any other color.

It's kind of a weird thing, as Spl is dominant, but only shows when you have to two c locus recessives. If a mousie has the full color C, it will not show and splashed or tricolor patterns.


----------



## smileysal

Eh?!!! :?: :lol:


----------



## bethmccallister

The secret is in the knowledge of genetics...to be worthy of a tricolored mouse one must first master the art of specific genetic combination :smartass1 :book2

Tricolor = piebald + splashed + c-dilution (except for c^c)


----------



## moustress

Indeed, 'struth. And neatly said.


----------



## HemlockStud

Tri-colours can also be broken sable(Ay/at s/s U/*) from what Ive heard. These would be red, black, and white. Where as most in the US have tri's that are all splashed based, and thus are the base colour, the c-diluted form of the base, and then white.


----------



## Roland

Hi,

here are some explanations about the genetics of Tricolours and some fotos:
http://www.repage7.de/member/drofi/tric ... ashed.html

Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## bethmccallister

I have seen pictures of the sable tricolored mice and they are amazing. I would be very proud to be a breeder of sable tricolors and hope to do so some time in my life so I can die happy.


----------



## moustress

Ah, the Holy Grail of mousedom. As I understand it, though, the sable tri or the mottled tri with the yellow and black pigments forming a calico, are both very unpredictable.


----------



## Sun_dust

Thanks everyone I'll be sure to do lots of reserch on the genetic stuctures of different colors of mice.


----------



## moustress

Physics have allowed two pigments, eumelanin (black,brown, blue, etc.)and phaeomelanin, (yellow, red, cream) to construct all the different oclors that we see in mousies.

Ain't science grand?! :ugeek:


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

moustress said:


> Ah, the Holy Grail of mousedom. As I understand it, though, the sable tri or the mottled tri with the yellow and black pigments forming a calico, are both very unpredictable.


The sable tri , a sable with pied, will never be a true tri, as the darker pigments wil always be on the dorsal area of the mouse, lighter colours on the flanks. This will of course be a mouse with three patches of colour, but never all in the right areas. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sun_dust

Deffinately thanks everybody. I'm learning as much as I can now so that in the future I can do small size mouse breeding projects.


----------



## isaacbfoose

bethmccallister said:


> The secret is in the knowledge of genetics...to be worthy of a tricolored mouse one must first master the art of specific genetic combination :smartass1 :book2
> 
> Tricolor = piebald + splashed + c-dilution (except for c^c)


I have been breeding mice for a year for my snake i had gotten a fancy male with a piebald tail an I bred him enough for a mouse to finally have genetic mutations N I produced a piebald bald male mouse!!! He was the runt of his litter so hes way smaller then his siblings but still so amazing 👏


----------

